# Tire pressure for Specialized Espoir Elite tire



## Gregon2wheels (May 7, 2013)

Just spooned on a pair of 25c Espoir Elites for general road riding. Specialized recommends 110 - 125 psi. For a 25c wide training tire?!

What are people actually running these tires at safely? That seems really really high since I've almost always pumped my 23c Vittorias, Michelins, Contis, etc., etc. to a little over 100 psi. Really surprised I'm supposed to go to a higher pressure for a wide tire.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Brand shouldn't make a difference, I go by width. With 25c on a narrow road rim I ran 85-90psi at weights between 170-195lbs. I ignore all pressures printed on the side of the tire other than max inflation pressure (which I never get close to on a road bike.)


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Gregon2wheels said:


> Just spooned on a pair of 25c Espoir Elites for general road riding. Specialized recommends 110 - 125 psi. For a 25c wide training tire?!
> 
> What are people actually running these tires at safely? That seems really really high since I've almost always pumped my 23c Vittorias, Michelins, Contis, etc., etc. to a little over 100 psi. Really surprised I'm supposed to go to a higher pressure for a wide tire.


how much to you weight?

My continental grand prix 4 seasons (25mm), I pump to about 95 psi rear and 90 front, and I weigh 195 lbs


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Gregon2wheels said:


> Just spooned on a pair of 25c Espoir Elites for general road riding. Specialized recommends 110 - 125 psi. For a 25c wide training tire?!


Just curious, but where is this recommendation? Agree that it is very high unless the rider is quite heavy or the tires are installed on a tandem.


----------



## Gregon2wheels (May 7, 2013)

tednugent said:


> how much to you weight?


190 and falling slowly.



> Just curious, but where is this recommendation? Agree that it is very high unless the rider is quite heavy or the tires are installed on a tandem.


Sidewall and Specialized website. This is not the max; it is the recommended pressure range.

Glad to know that this did sound crazy high for a 25c training tire. I'll run it at 90 or 95 (usually pump 23c tires to just over 100 psi) and see how it feels.

Thanks all.


----------

